# Self conscious photographer



## poke (Nov 8, 2012)

To start off my name is Jon and im 17 and a senior in highschool. I know I'm not the only person with this issue and I'm not sure if there's another thread about it so i figured I'd open my own. As much as I love photography, I can't seem to get past the self conscious side of me when it comes down to getting the job done. I shoot with a d7000, a Nikon 24-70 2.8 and a Nikon 70-200 2.8 so it's not like my gear is bad by any means. I'm an outgoing person when I'm with my friends but sometimes I just get in a mood to not take pics on the job. I know this is a bad habit and I'm trying to break it asap so if anyone has been through this or has any advice then please feel free to share.


----------



## gconnoyer (Nov 8, 2012)

Dafug?

What are you self conscious about? Having a camera and lenses and taking pictures?
And what are you referring to with the "job"?


----------



## MLeeK (Nov 8, 2012)

Sounds a bit like Oppositional Defiant Disorder to me. I'd look for ways to overcome that. Even if it isn't ODD, the techniques will serve you well in this problem!


----------



## kathyt (Nov 8, 2012)

Do you get nervous about not meeting peoples expectations and then it just scares you a bit?  Is that what you mean?


----------



## gconnoyer (Nov 8, 2012)

MLeeK said:


> Sounds a bit like Oppositional Defiant Disorder to me. I'd look for ways to overcome that. Even if it isn't ODD, the techniques will serve you well in this problem!



He's just a nervous guy, why does it need to be a disorder?


----------



## poke (Nov 8, 2012)

kathythorson said:
			
		

> Do you get nervous about not meeting peoples expectations and then it just scares you a bit?  Is that what you mean?



Yes that always crosses my mind a lot. I have no disorder by any means.


----------



## MLeeK (Nov 8, 2012)

gconnoyer said:


> MLeeK said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds a bit like Oppositional Defiant Disorder to me. I'd look for ways to overcome that. Even if it isn't ODD, the techniques will serve you well in this problem!
> ...


Did you miss where I said  'EVEN IF IT ISN'T ODD, THE TECHNIQUES WILL SERVE YOU WELL WITH THIS PROBLEM'???


----------



## poke (Nov 8, 2012)

MLeeK said:
			
		

> Did you miss where I said  'EVEN IF IT ISN'T ODD, THE TECHNIQUES WILL SERVE YOU WELL WITH THIS PROBLEM'???



Which techniques are you referring to?


----------



## gconnoyer (Nov 8, 2012)

No I just was curious why you started with a disorder.

Still not sure what you're self-conscious about though.


----------



## MLeeK (Nov 8, 2012)

gconnoyer said:


> No I just was curious why you started with a disorder.
> 
> Still not sure what you're self-conscious about though.


It's the easiest way to look up the techniques for dealing with the disorder. WHich may serve him well even if it isn't ODD... as the whole original response says.


----------



## kathyt (Nov 8, 2012)

poke said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I completely get it.  When I first started charging people I would get so nervous before a shoot.  This is the complete opposite of my personality, because normally I am a very confident person.  My normal job is in a group environment and I always have someone around to ask for help.  Photography is different.  You are kind of on your own and really have to be on your toes.  It's almost like your on a stage.  Your clients are looking to you for direction and coaching.  Once it becomes second nature to you, it really does get alot easier.  Just keep working at it, and I think things will improve.


----------



## Overread (Nov 8, 2012)

Everyone gets a bit nervous (ok ok mostly everyone some people never do*) from time to time. It's something that is going to be worse as you're younger and also starting out and that will be the same for many many people. Overcoming can be done in many ways and there are various ways you can use to reduce the feelings. 

Generally speaking its something that will normally go away with time and experience, the more you shoot the less you'll worry about others and the more you'll be able to focus on the job at hand. It's the same for things like giving public speeches - you won't get over the fears till you do it and often, especially if you enjoy what you do, you'll find that you'll eventually get wrapped up enough in what you do that you won't be having time to think about what others around you (although for something like photography I would always advise that you retain a sense of awareness to your surroundings - don't get too tunnel visioned otherwise:

Wedding Photographer Falls Into Water Fountain - YouTube
will happen 


*or never admit they do


----------



## gsgary (Nov 9, 2012)

I think it has something to do with shooting Nikon i dont know an Leica or Canon shooters with this problem


----------



## imagemaker46 (Nov 9, 2012)

He's 17 years old, has better gear than most on this forum, has been diagnosed by Dr MLeek as potentially having a disorder that prevents him from being calm while meeting strangers.  I think what he is going through is being 17 and not sure of himself yet, it will get easier, everyone has gone through it.

On another note, why do people always have to come up with "something wrong disorder"  there are already too many internet doctors out there.  I have a headache and the internet says it could be a stroke or brain tumor, what should I do?


----------



## MLeeK (Nov 9, 2012)

Oh, for Christ's sake. I didn't say he had a damn disorder. I said it SOUNDS LIKE and EVEN IF IT ISN'T... THese techniques will help... It's the friggin techniques he needs.


----------



## fjrabon (Nov 9, 2012)

It's a cycle, but it works both ways.  A lot of times not being fully confident in what you're doing leads you to be self-conscious, which negatively impacts your performance, which causes you to be even more self conscious, which....

That's the bad news.  THe good news is it works in reverse too.  If one day things just sorta go right, the next time you're even more confident, you're less self conscious, you then do an even better job.  It may sound silly or stupid, but when I'm out there and those thoughts even begin to creep in, I just think to the best day I've ever had with photography, I think of a picture that made a mother cry in a good way, I sorta think "hey, I can be pretty awesome at this if I just get out of my own way and do what i know how to do and am confident about."  Then one or two visualized images that I took that I really loved and a thought of 'F yeah, that was a f'ing awesome shot.' and I'm good to go.  Thats just what I do at least when I start to feel myself getting in a negative cycle about my work.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Nov 9, 2012)

MLeeK said:


> Oh, for Christ's sake. I didn't say he had a damn disorder. I said it SOUNDS LIKE and EVEN IF IT ISN'T... THese techniques will help... It's the friggin techniques he needs.




Even planting the "sounds a bit like" is usually enough to start anyone wondering if there is a problem, especially if they aren't sure themselves as to why the feel the way they do.  Here are a list of the possible symptoms, how did you even get "sounds a bit like" from what the Op said?



Frequent temper tantrums
Excessive arguing with adults
Often questioning rules
Active defiance and refusal to comply with adult requests and rules
Deliberate attempts to annoy or upset people
Blaming others for his or her mistakes or misbehavior
Often being touchy or easily annoyed by others
Frequent anger and resentment
Mean and hateful talking when upset
Spiteful attitude and revenge seeking


----------



## kathyt (Nov 9, 2012)

Alright, that's it!  Imagemaker46 and MleeK, you will both need to hand over all of your gear to me until you can stop the banter with one another!  Yes, Imagemaker46, that includes the lens you are holding in your profile picture too!


----------



## pixmedic (Nov 9, 2012)

imagemaker46 said:
			
		

> Even planting the "sounds a bit like" is usually enough to start anyone wondering if there is a problem, especially if they aren't sure themselves as to why the feel the way they do.  Here are a list of the possible symptoms, how did you even get "sounds a bit like" from what the Op said?
> 
> 
> [*]Frequent temper tantrums
> ...



If you really go by that list... Seems like a lot of people on this forum fit more than a few of those symptoms. Maybe we ALL have it... Must be something in the water.


----------



## bentcountershaft (Nov 9, 2012)

No one is 100% normal, everyone has some sort of disorder.  Even the fact that everyone compares themselves to some idealized notion of what normal should be is a disorder of it's own.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Nov 9, 2012)

pixmedic said:


> imagemaker46 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quite true. I'll take the "attempts to annoy and easily annoyed by others"


----------



## runnah (Nov 9, 2012)

This kid has a terrible disorder - it's called being 17. 

Maybe I am alone on here but I remember being pretty emotionally f'ed up when I was 17. It will pass.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Nov 9, 2012)

kathythorson said:


> Alright, that's it!  Imagemaker46 and MleeK, you will both need to hand over all of your gear to me until you can stop the banter with one another!  Yes, Imagemaker46, that includes the lens you are holding in your profile picture too!



You are gorgeous when you're angry....:hug::


----------



## kathyt (Nov 9, 2012)

jwbryson1 said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> > Alright, that's it!  Imagemaker46 and MleeK, you will both need to hand over all of your gear to me until you can stop the banter with one another!  Yes, Imagemaker46, that includes the lens you are holding in your profile picture too!
> ...



You are too funny, but I have no more time to be on the forum.  I have to get to the gym and work on my bicep curls before I recieve that lens from imagemaker46.  I am not sure I will be able to carry it.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Nov 9, 2012)

kathythorson said:


> jwbryson1 said:
> 
> 
> > kathythorson said:
> ...



Probably and that's the short lens.


----------



## runnah (Nov 9, 2012)

imagemaker46 said:


> Probably and that's the short lens.




*blushes*


----------



## HughGuessWho (Nov 9, 2012)

imagemaker46 said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> > jwbryson1 said:
> ...



I bet you say that to all the ladies!!


----------



## kathyt (Nov 9, 2012)

I think that is the answer to the OP's question!  Always respond with this....."Probably, and that's the short lens."  After you respond with that, give them a wink and walk away.  Problem solved.  Next thread please.


----------



## HughGuessWho (Nov 9, 2012)

kathythorson said:


> I think that is the answer to the OP's question!  Always respond with this....."Probably, and that's the short lens."  After you respond with that, give them a wink and walk away.  Problem solved.  Next thread please.


Yeah, that should certainly help with self-esteem issues!


----------



## DiskoJoe (Nov 9, 2012)

Anyone else notice the kid has not responded back? Why yall have to scare everyone new?


----------



## kathyt (Nov 9, 2012)

DiskoJoe said:


> Anyone else notice the kid has not responded back? Why yall have to scare everyone new?



Maybe it was homecoming week and he had a date?  The ladies are his priorities discojoe, the ladies!


----------



## DiskoJoe (Nov 9, 2012)

kathythorson said:


> DiskoJoe said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone else notice the kid has not responded back? Why yall have to scare everyone new?
> ...



Well he is packing a big lens there, lol


----------



## poke (Nov 9, 2012)

fjrabon said:
			
		

> It's a cycle, but it works both ways.  A lot of times not being fully confident in what you're doing leads you to be self-conscious, which negatively impacts your performance, which causes you to be even more self conscious, which....
> 
> That's the bad news.  THe good news is it works in reverse too.  If one day things just sorta go right, the next time you're even more confident, you're less self conscious, you then do an even better job.  It may sound silly or stupid, but when I'm out there and those thoughts even begin to creep in, I just think to the best day I've ever had with photography, I think of a picture that made a mother cry in a good way, I sorta think "hey, I can be pretty awesome at this if I just get out of my own way and do what i know how to do and am confident about."  Then one or two visualized images that I took that I really loved and a thought of 'F yeah, that was a f'ing awesome shot.' and I'm good to go.  Thats just what I do at least when I start to feel myself getting in a negative cycle about my work.



That's exactly it



			
				DiskoJoe said:
			
		

> Anyone else notice the kid has not responded back? Why yall have to scare everyone new?



Nah I'm still here lol. Just been busy with a blood drive today and basketball practice so I couldn't really respond but I appreciate all the feedback. I'll be posting some of my pics when I get a chance


----------



## The_Traveler (Nov 9, 2012)

imagemaker46 said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > imagemaker46 said:
> ...



Not to worry; that was already put aside and marked for you.

Someone else suggested "Excessive arguing with adults" but someone else said there weren't enough adults here for you to qualify.

Congratulations.:lmao:


----------



## cool09 (Nov 10, 2012)

This thread is about photography or psychology? I'm trying to follow it but it's too hard. Does someone have photo issues or personal issues? (I may or may not be able to help depending on which question.)

Here's what I've got: You want to take pictures with your friends or of your friends and something is wrong? (I could be completely wrong.) I'm not a psychic like Sylvia Brown or John Edwards or even David Copperfield or David Blaine. So set us straight so we can move forward.

What forum section is this? Paranormal Activity? Blair Witch Project Discussion?

Is this Rob Zombie posting? He's complex.


----------



## manaheim (Nov 10, 2012)

Moo.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 10, 2012)

Here you go. Watch this. Seriously.


----------



## SUNR15E (Nov 12, 2012)

poke said:


> I can't seem to get past the self conscious side of me when it comes down to getting the job done.........I'm an outgoing person when I'm with my friends but sometimes I just get in a mood to not take pics on the job. I know this is a bad habit and I'm trying to break it asap so if anyone has been through this or has any advice then please feel free to share.



Putting aside all that has been said..some in jest some in frustration...

I would offer this.

At your age yes there is bound to be some level of nervousness putting yourself behind a camera, A lot of people do not realize the pressure that is put on the photographer when he/she is asking someone to look directly at him/her, couple that pressure with your age and inexperience as the focal point of peoples focused attention, and yes it is understandable how this may make you feel self-conscious and nervous.

There are many methods you can use to build on you confidence when shooting....but unless you put yourself in those situations you will find you never really get past the mental block that tells you you need to be nervous.

Around friends and family it is easy you are used to them looking at you but when it comes to strangers not many have to deal with it...even sports people sometimes find it hard to step into their arena knowing that 100s maybe 1000s are looking at them.

I found it really useful to take my camera to the street. The first few times you lift the camera to your eye and point it at someone, who has no idea who you are or why you are focused on them, it becomes a little overwhelming. Try it...Take a camera...just a small one at first...go to a local tourist spot....(they are safer)....pretend you are taking a pic of the view or the church or the local TREE...who knows...and practice pointing the camera at people you do not know. If that works take the bigger camera. Build on your fears and face them. Go to a shopping street stand at the edge of the walkway and prepare to take pictures. If you feel they do not want their picture taking lower the camera...there is no reason to upset people. But as you do it you will find although you are the focus of attention you also find it in yourself to ignore those feelings and develop a sense of belonging. Behind the camera is your place and your space you own that bit and in that bit you will find your safe place.

If that does not work....Try joining your local amateur dramatics society go stand on stage in front of strangers and perform.

Some people will say street is dangerous and yes it can be if you choose to be in your face about it....or blatantly ignore those who obviously do not want their picture taken....some will get upset.... But to help you face the fears maybe something along those lines will help you focus your attention on the photography not the emotions you are feeling.

SUNR15E


----------



## Tony S (Nov 12, 2012)

Don't worry about being self concious until he guy in a foreign country with the gun and big knife starts coming at you....


----------



## SUNR15E (Nov 12, 2012)

Tony S said:


> Don't worry about being self concious until he guy in a foreign country with the gun and big knife starts coming at you....



Smile nicely and be polite, does not always help, when they take your camera and then walk away without giving a reason or a receipt. Ooooops Explain that to the boss when you get back to the office.

Even when the locals are friendly they do not always play by the same rules.

SUNR15E


----------



## Luke345678 (Nov 27, 2012)

Wow, I thought I was the only one. I always get nervous of not meeting someone's expectations. It's never held me back from trying my best and if I mess up I will learn but it still gets to me. For lot's of things there is only one time when that one shot will come and if you miss it.... Big fear of mine but it will never hold me back from doing something I love so much.


----------



## John27 (Nov 27, 2012)

In MLeeK's defense, the term 'disorder' doesn't always means a disease.  In psychology, a behavioral disorder or abnormality does NOT mean anything is wrong with the person, it's simply that they behave or think different than the typical person, and/or outside the norms of society.  While modern science has taught us a lot, including the ability to now see many many psychological issues on a brain scan, 99% of psychology is behavioral analysis.

In this context 'sounds like' I believe meant that he exhibits symptoms of... not has!  LOTS of people exhibit symptoms of LOTS of psychological disorders, and those symptoms should be managed.  If they become chronic, then it becomes an issue that should be treated.  But people can also go through phases in which they exhibit abnormal behaviors and should be aware of and manage them.

THAT SAID, I don't know if I agree with the idea of ODD being a good diagnosis, but I DO agree that behavioral management techniques for ODD might help him overcome some of the nervousness.  ODD however is typically aggressive and exhibits itself with hostility towards authority.  It's common in adolescents, especially narcissistic adolescents (btw, 'narcissism' is a personality trait, 'narcissistic personality disorder' is a behavioral condition.  The difference is, a narcissist is a narcissist, and might not make a lot of friends but they are often very successful.  A person with NPD is so narcissistic that they cannot function in society, same as any personality disorder.  Psychology does NOT try and create a cookie cutter person, it simply evaluates societal norms, trys to determine why they ARE the norms, and help those who are outside the norms manage and cope with their differences.)  This sort of sounds like the opposite, but nothing more than just being generally apprehensive, happens to all of us.

Happens to me too.  I'm not a pro, but family/friends always want my wife and I to take pictures for them, wife loves it, I don't like it.  Why?  Because just having an expensive camera doesn't make either of us a photographer!  She is very talented, and I have read a bit and understand the technical aspects of photography somewhat and do enjoy it, but I always fear that they have expectations of having incredible photographs and might find stuff that is barely passable as a point and shoot snapshot!  It's normal, and I'm sure especially normal for those asking for money in return for their photographs!


----------



## ph0enix (Nov 27, 2012)

You've got some awesome equipment for a 17yo.  I'm 38 and neither my camera or my lenses are as good as yours.  With that being said, most people who don't know anything about photography think that great photos are a matter of equipment - that anyone can take amazing shots as long as they use a really expensive camera.  That's probably where some of your issues comes from.  You need to spend a lot of time learning and practicing in order to get better.  Don't rush it.  Do it at your own pace.  Try to lower your subjects' expectations until you become a better photographer.   Let them know that you're just beginning to learn.  Perhaps that will help take some of the pressure off of you.


----------

